# PC Elitists I need YOUUUUUUU



## Mr Hyde (Aug 23, 2016)

Okay so I am finally caving in, this console generation doesn't have enough to keep me interested plus I need a PC again. I was looking on amazon and saw some gaming rigs in the 500-800 range and the specs are 100x better than what I was running before I started console gaming. I feel like I am from the stone age looking at all these specs and trying to figure out which one is which, the two graphics card companies make it even harder.

If anyone out there could help me find a decent cheaper rig that I can play most games at above 30 fps I would be forever greatful! <3


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> Okay so I am finally caving in, this console generation doesn't have enough to keep me interested plus I need a PC again. I was looking on amazon and saw some gaming rigs in the 500-800 range and the specs are 100x better than what I was running before I started console gaming. I feel like I am from the stone age looking at all these specs and trying to figure out which one is which, the two graphics card companies make it even harder.
> 
> If anyone out there could help me find a decent cheaper rig that I can play most games at above 30 fps I would be forever greatful! <3


best answers 4 gaming rigs come from google+ forums on u tube,some serious gamers there with hot rodded rigs 4 cheap


----------



## sunni (Aug 23, 2016)

Newegg is best 
Building your own is what is cheapest 

If you cannot build your own I say go with the better specs and buy a different graphic card and install that 

Usually pre builds tend to crap out to n the graphics cards 

Try not to get sucked into the whole "for gaming pc" they are usually just flashy cases made for people who don't know gaming well


----------



## fjbudboy (Aug 23, 2016)

Depends on what you want to play and at what resolution. I recommend tom's hardware for research.


----------



## Mr Hyde (Aug 23, 2016)

thank you! , I basically want to play anything coming out within the next 6 months with ease. I don't want to get one and be like oh shit can't play any games lolol . I have had too many pcs and laptops that blew for video games. I will check out toms hardware thank you very much.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 23, 2016)

You'd really want to be around 60FPS or higher to have a cushion and a better playing exp. 30FPS is console stuff no bueno in the PC world too much stuttering etc down that low. If your budget is a concern I would suggestr going for 1080p and a higher refresh rate monitor over the 1440p or 4K. Is the budget in the OP to include peripherals, or just the PC (tower) itself?


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 24, 2016)

I slapped a 600 watt EVGA Bronze power supply and an EVGA SSC 4GB GTX 960 in my 6 year old i7 Dell XPS 8300.

I play everything 1080p maxed out at 60fps minimum. All of it.


----------



## Mr Hyde (Aug 24, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> You'd really want to be around 60FPS or higher to have a cushion and a better playing exp. 30FPS is console stuff no bueno in the PC world too much stuttering etc down that low. If your budget is a concern I would suggestr going for 1080p and a higher refresh rate monitor over the 1440p or 4K. Is the budget in the OP to include peripherals, or just the PC (tower) itself?


Budget is just tower itself, the more I look the more I think I might have to just wait until christmas time giving me a few months to save up instead of just buying a half ass one.

Thank you guys for replying! I appreciate all the support, trying to find the right rig seems to be getting exponentially harder as the choices keep getting more abundant lol.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 24, 2016)

If you can wait that long it will do you good to see how trhe new AMD CPU's do in the hands of real world people but it looks promising.


----------



## Jubilant (Oct 16, 2016)

Still need help? I build computers if you do, just PM me I'll give you some advice


----------



## StayinFaded (Nov 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> Newegg is best
> Building your own is what is cheapest
> 
> If you cannot build your own I say go with the better specs and buy a different graphic card and install that
> ...


Newegg isn't that great especially with them sending people fake processors I recommend Microcenter if you live local you can save a lot more from them then Newegg. To OP a prebuilt gaming PC for 500-800 dollars isn't going to be that powerful a powerful modern GPU will cost atleast 400 dollars now.


----------



## sunni (Nov 4, 2016)

StayinFaded said:


> Newegg isn't that great especially with them sending people fake processors I recommend Microcenter if you live local you can save a lot more from them then Newegg. To OP a prebuilt gaming PC for 500-800 dollars isn't going to be that powerful a powerful modern GPU will cost atleast 400 dollars now.


Fake processors ? You got proof of that?
I've used neweggs for years never had a problem


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 4, 2016)

i've also used newegg as well as tigerdirect many times in the past for components and peripherals and had no issues


----------



## Jubilant (Nov 4, 2016)

Amazon for all in Alaska otherwise you spend ridiculous shipping or markup. Newegg is solid though I used them when I lived in NY


----------



## StayinFaded (Nov 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> Fake processors ? You got proof of that?
> I've used neweggs for years never had a problem


Sure http://m.hardocp.com/article/2010/03/05/newegg_selling_fake_intel_cpus . Newegg wasn't trying to fuck over people they got screwed by a distributor. Lately people are buying 6950x and 6900k and returning them with cheap eBay 2011 engineering sample CPUs.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 4, 2016)

It's cheaper to build a computer than to get a "deal". You're basically wasting money buying prebuilt crap.

An i7 or top end processor isn't needed unless you're using your machine for media creation. Particularly those that are highly thread dependent. Like video rendering.

An upper middle end processor will cut it for the vast majority of tasks. And wont cost you half a grand.

Video ram and bus width are the two most important things when looking at videocards. 384bit bus and 4gb of ram are decent specs. But 512bit bus and more than 4gb vram is better.

AMDs Fury Nano is a decent card. As is the older 390x. But then again so are the old nvidia 980s and the newer 1080s.

Ram is one of those things where premuim chips are mainly bling. Unless you like show pony machines. Getting a solid 8gb is a good start. But, 16gb is much better. I like corsair and kingston.

SSDs are getting cheaper and cheaper. And there's less reason to be buying older slower HDDs. Despite their proven reliability. The main benefit is their fast load speed. From booting time. To load screens in games. I love how quick they are.

Your power supply is one of the most important parts in your machine. Trust me. You don't want cheap shit running your expensive hardware. I've been there.

Pc building really isn't that hard. I taught myself by dismantling and rebuilding junk when I was about 10.


----------



## StayinFaded (Nov 5, 2016)

OP what is your budget and what games are you trying to play and what resolution? Also do you live near a microcenter or can drive to one.


----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2016)

StayinFaded said:


> Sure http://m.hardocp.com/article/2010/03/05/newegg_selling_fake_intel_cpus . Newegg wasn't trying to fuck over people they got screwed by a distributor. Lately people are buying 6950x and 6900k and returning them with cheap eBay 2011 engineering sample CPUs.


I'd hardly say one event which newegg replaced all of the fake back in 2010 is a reason to not shop their 

A one time event shit happens everyone was refunded or replaced 
It was 300 fake processors out of a batch of 2000
You made it sound like it was something current and shady business newegg themselves is doing intentionally which is not the case

Newegg IMHO is excellent for computer hardware


----------



## redivider (Dec 17, 2016)

http://www.gadgetreview.com/best-gaming-pcs-under-1000

There you go.


----------

